# Wingshooters 24/50 Starship



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Its very light and strong, interchangeable forks if you somehow break them.The most comfortable starship ive ever shot. After shooting it you may never grab a regular ss again. I like how new shooters can pick it up and never get slaps or shoot their hand. I saw one with g10 forks and almost lost it.This is the first ss Ive bought in months and its worth every penny.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome!! I want one!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I like that!!


----------

